
Gephi 0.9 announced, coming this December - mbastian
https://gephi.wordpress.com/2015/11/02/announcing-gephi-0-9-release-date/
======
mightyhops
This is exciting! Fixes to Java and Mac OS X compatibility will probably let
me drop Java 6 from my machine. And the new Gephi core comes with timestamp
support, new GEXF, multi-graphs, and (eventually) a new Toolkit!

It's been a long wait, but December 20th will be an early Christmas.

